# When doing a mockup do you import original piece?



## Mr Mindcrime (Jun 20, 2018)

This is probably a dumb question but when you are mocking up a piece someone has already done, do you import the audio file?

The reason I ask is since orchestral music doesn't have consistent timing (such as a pop piece recorded and played to a click) it seems much more difficult to recreate since you can't quantize for the most part or record to the grid, etc. I'm trying to mock up a piece that has 16th note spiccato ostinatos and playing in free hand is a nightmare for me....maybe I just need to work on my keyboard technique.

Do you ever not import the audio and then set a consistent tempo without the small up and down deviations, thus making it easier to record parts with a metronome? I guess part of the answer would depend on how close to the original recording you were trying to get to 

Thanks for any comments!!!


----------



## The Darris (Jun 20, 2018)

I try to treat my mock-ups like covers. I like to get as close to the original in terms of orchestration and overall character but I also like to make my own musical decisions on things like tempo, phrasing, and dynamics. I've seen other composers who to orchestral covers/mock-ups import the original track, tempo map it, and then work from there so really it's up to how you want to do it.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 20, 2018)

Nope, I listen to the piece a few times and then start working then will go back every now and then for additional details but I don't really like working with it in the DAW. Part of the fun comes from having a bit of distance from the original track, makes for a challenge.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 20, 2018)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> This is probably a dumb question but when you are mocking up a piece someone has already done, do you import the audio file?



Yes, I explain why in the first 5 minutes of this video:


----------



## MichaelM (Jun 20, 2018)

For the last mock-up I did, I really wanted to match the tempo of the recording I was going after as much as possible, so I did import the audio track and use it as a guide. Not fully precise but it was a tip someone else had given me if that was what I was really going after. 
However, I also see the flipside of this in terms of having the freedom of making your own performance, and in that case I would not import it. 
So I think it depends on what end result you might be trying to achieve.


----------



## JJP (Jun 20, 2018)

I tend to do this when mocking up something as a study. Where I do universally is transcribing. I find it particularly handy to click out a track and then be able to jump to whatever bar or beat I want to hear when transcribing. When you get to bar Y and think, "Is this just a repeat of bar X?" You can simply punch up bar X and play. I find that much better than trying to find a timing.

The time I take clicking out a track gives me a chance to listen to the piece in little segments and make mental notes about things I hear or even drop markers as reminders or for quick navigation.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 20, 2018)

I put it in the DAW and reclock it (DAW tempo following the original). From time to time I have to do playback versions of originals for singers. For me this is the fastest and most secure way to do a remake of a track.
It's something else if I want do make a different arrangement.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 20, 2018)

JJP said:


> I tend to do this when mocking up something as a study. Where I do universally is transcribing. I find it particularly handy to click out a track and then be able to jump to whatever bar or beat I want to hear when transcribing. When you get to bar Y and think, "Is this just a repeat of bar X?" You can simply punch up bar X and play. I find that much better than trying to find a timing.
> 
> The time I take clicking out a track gives me a chance to listen to the piece in little segments and make mental notes about things I hear or even drop markers as reminders or for quick navigation.



Yep, I had to transcribe some songs recently for an orchestration gig, the very first thing I did was create a click track at least accurate enough to land every half-measure correctly.


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 21, 2018)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> This is probably a dumb question but when you are mocking up a piece someone has already done, do you import the audio file?
> 
> The reason I ask is since orchestral music doesn't have consistent timing (such as a pop piece recorded and played to a click) it seems much more difficult to recreate since you can't quantize for the most part or record to the grid, etc. I'm trying to mock up a piece that has 16th note spiccato ostinatos and playing in free hand is a nightmare for me....maybe I just need to work on my keyboard technique.
> 
> ...


As far as the ostinatos go, why not use an arpeggiator?



ashtongleckman said:


> Nope, I listen to the piece a few times and then start working then will go back every now and then for additional details but I don't really like working with it in the DAW. Part of the fun comes from having a bit of distance from the original track, makes for a challenge.


Not everyone's a genius Ashton


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 22, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Yes, I explain why in the first 5 minutes of this video:



Woah!!!! Thank you...


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow guys.... you don't know just how much you've helped me. I keep running into mental roadblocks about 5 minutes into a new attempt at a mock-up. And it is always the result of importing the original audio but not knowing really how to proceed from there. I create the tempo map and then poof..... my mind just shuts down and I move on to another project.



Nao Gam said:


> As far as the ostinatos go, why not use an arpeggiator?


Well, yes, I'm just that dumb. Using an arpeggiator sounds like a great idea 



NoamL said:


> Yes, I explain why in the first 5 minutes of this video:


NoamL - I find your video to be simply awesome. First, your mock-up sounds amazing and second, your explanations really give me food for thought.

Thanks again everyone. You've given me hope that I'm on the right track and I just need to push through the initial difficulties.


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> Well, yes, I'm just that dumb. Using an arpeggiator sounds like a great idea


We all are, what's important is to fail and learn m8


----------

